# Metrograde Trio



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

After a great weekend at the MWST, I came home to find an envelope on the table, and inside was a real surprise. Eric from Metrograde had said that he was going to send me one of his new aluminum cores, but when I opened up the envelope, there was 3 cores in there...one of each of his newest projects.

All 3 were straight from the cutter...sharp edges and all. I've taken off the sharp edges, and banded them up and did a little shooting...






I have a little playing to do with the tube shooter....I need to find the right tubes...it might take me a little while, but that is part of the fun. The TTF will be sporting a set of TBG flats very soon, and all of them need some sanding and polishing and either paracord wraps (once I find out how) or some scales and palmswells (again, when I figure out how).

Thank you Eric...these are all great little shooters. I'll be having a lot of fun with all of them.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

What a great time you are going to have my friend...

I do not shhot much for tube's..But when I do I like using 1842....I will make a Looped Taper band set.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

or 1745


----------

